
“We are summoning the demon with AI” Elon Musk - jv22222
http://m.smh.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/we-are-summoning-the-demon-with-ai-technologist-elon-musk-20141026-11c8ql.html
======
ucacian
While I respect Elon for his accomplishments, as an AI enthusiast, I don't
like his view on AI. My guess is that, he sees AI from physics and sci-fi
point of view.

Max Tegmark, a famous physicist argues that AI is possible.
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/max-tegmark/humanity-in-
jeopar...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/max-tegmark/humanity-in-
jeopardy_b_4586992.html)

Just because something is possible in theory doesn't mean it is in practice.

Interestingly, many of the pessimistic views on AI come from non-computer
scientists such as economists, physicists, and philosophers. I wonder whether
they have ever actually read a textbook on AI or machine learning instead of
just thinking at a high level. If they have, they should have appreciated how
hard AI actually is.

~~~
mcv
The thing I, as a former AI student, don't like about these kind of
discussions, is that "AI" is taken to mean Strong AI, human level AI. It's
not. We already have lots of AI, and none of it is human level. And we don't
need human-like AI, because we already have billions of human-level
intelligences in this world. We're better off making computers do stuff we
hate and are bad at, and not the stuff we're good at or enjoy.

------
readerrrr
Just comparing the magnitudes of scale at which our brain operate compared to
transistors tell you that AI doesn't stand a chance of coming anywhere close.
The difference is that we are processing directly on the physical laws, while
computers have any additional layer of abstraction in between, which are
transistors.

~~~
ispolin
There are ways around that: [http://www.damninteresting.com/on-the-origin-of-
circuits/](http://www.damninteresting.com/on-the-origin-of-circuits/)

~~~
readerrrr
Very interesting. Once they start stacking those in layers( 3d ) there might
be some progress. At the end we might not ever require programmers anymore and
we will have something awesome that we don't understand, just like our brain.
:-)

